
Burnoutindex.org Hit And100k Users - marcos_sponton
https://blog.yerbo.co/2020/05/27/burnoutindex-org-hit-100k/
======
mtmail
It got pretty bad reviews when it launched
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22319941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22319941)

~~~
marcossponton
Some of them were very critical, yes. Mostly related to the scientific
background of the survey. That information was included in next versions in
[https://burnoutindex.org/about](https://burnoutindex.org/about)

